# So how do you like WWIII so far?



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Some time ago I posted my predictions about the shape of world war III, stating that it would be 'distributed warfare ala extremist terrorism.' The enemy would not be an army in the classic sense, but thousands of relatively uncoordinated attacks at public places and infrastructure.

And now it is all unfolding. We are in the opening days of WWIII. Is this what y'all were expecting?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

In 1914 no one knew they were at the beginning of WWI. WWII was not called such until well into thw conflict. 

I hate being right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ...Is this what y'all were expecting?


Yes, pretty much. I guess we'll have to see how the larger military powers handle things over the next few months to get a clearer picture of whether or not we enter into an "Official WW"...if that terminology really means anything anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> In 1914 no one knew they were at the beginning of WWI. WWII was not called such until well into thw conflict.
> 
> I hate being right.


OK, Captain Obvious; what do you want? The keys to the executive liquor cabinet?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The terror attacks, unfortunately, were predictable given the boob in Washingtons stance and Europes insistence on singing " We Are the World " and wearing rose colored glasses. This is just a precurser. The real shooting has not begun. We shall see how it all plays out over the next year or so.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a gun while you can


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get a gun while you can


What the hell do you mean, "get A gun"?

I am sorry, you are off the mark, it should be, GET MORE THAN ONE AND PLENTY OF AMMO AND MAGAZINES, clips if using a Garand.

If you want to be ready, get an AR15 type rifle, a Remington 870 12ga. or a Mossberg 500 12ga. series combat type shotgun. 00 buck for the shottie.

A 9mm or 45 cal. handgun, Glock, Smith, Sig or any other quality one.

Did I say bullets? Get bullets, as many as you can reasonably afford.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say prepare as Ralph might be right but I am not quite ready to admit WW3.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Some time ago I posted my predictions about the shape of world war III, stating that it would be 'distributed warfare ala extremist terrorism.' The enemy would not be an army in the classic sense, but thousands of relatively uncoordinated attacks at public places and infrastructure.
> 
> And now it is all unfolding. We are in the opening days of WWIII. Is this what y'all were expecting?


I dont agree, the terrorist could have chosen better targets if they wanted to bring the socieity down. like powerstations, the grid, several major bridges, cause chaos in the traffic, snipers here and there at the same time. As long as they target civilians just to get a killscore they really havent thought it throu in my opinion.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry but I don't see the big threat. It's not like the Nazi's are invading Europe again. We have a few terrorist that are raising a little hell right now. With pretty much the whole world now going after them. We are helping and fighting with most the major world powers. The US, Russia, France with other countries are going after the up to 30k goat loving terrorist now. So how is this a world war??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> In 1914 no one knew they were at the beginning of WWI. WWII was not called such until well into thw conflict.
> 
> I hate being right.


The tripartite agreement set the stage for it being ww2, Germany invades Poland, the Japs continue to advance in China, FDR starts the draft and two ocean navy.
Liberty ships were under construction.
Lend lease starts the gearing up of US industrial production, The war production board is signed into law.
Contracts were let out for all types of aircraft, North Carolina and South Dakota class battleships were on the ways.
Essex class carriers were on the drawing board.

We here tend to think WW2 started with Pearl Harbor, It was long in coming, Churchill, Roosevelt saw in advance and scrambled to prepare.
The start was incremental with the Jap incursion into Manchuria in 1931 and then moving south, then with Hitler annexing Austria then the Sudetenland. 
The final act to bring it into a world war was the attack on December 7, 1941.
Hitler did not even come into power till 1933, in 1936 England and the US knew what was on the horizon for Europe, and the time had come to make the people aware. ..
Another indicator was the Jap walkout of the London naval treaty in 1936 with notification in 1934, this allowed the US to go to 16 inch guns and ultimately the Iowa class battleships.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What the hell do you mean, "get A gun"?
> 
> I am sorry, you are off the mark, it should be, GET MORE THAN ONE AND PLENTY OF AMMO AND MAGAZINES, clips if using a Garand.
> 
> ...


You've been snooping around my safe, haven't you?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> You've been snooping around my safe, haven't you?


No, not really , just reflecting on my own.

Regardless, get guns and ammo.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd recommend a set of level 3 plates too.

CATI armor has good deals on Ebay or directly through their site.

CATI ARMOR LLC, Manufacturer of AR500 Steel Core Body Armor



SOCOM42 said:


> What the hell do you mean, "get A gun"?
> 
> I am sorry, you are off the mark, it should be, GET MORE THAN ONE AND PLENTY OF AMMO AND MAGAZINES, clips if using a Garand.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> And now it is all unfolding. We are in the opening days of WWIII. Is this what y'all were expecting?


I am going to have to admit that I never expected a prophet to appear:

1) In this forum
2) Named Ralph Rotten
3) Appear as ......see picture of said Ralph Rotten

And yes, I did expect a muslim attack and knew that conventional warfare is not the way of the Arab world. (source the Bible)


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These are bunch of rag tag goat humpers! If we ever get serious ala WWII and blow the Shiit out them and their relatives, this could be done rather quickly.
All the Europeans (Spineless JellyFish) need to round them all up and dispose of them, as they wore out their welcome. Kill every male child, then the jahaddi carrying women too. Since they want a 7th century way of life.....Destroy Every Mosque as that's the rats nest of their hatred. This must be 100% eliminated worldwide. ISLAM needs to be a blot on the history books once and for all from this earth.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't disagree here.

My bigger fear is that Russia and China are being drawn in to fight ISIS which is has been the thinly veiled "moderate armed rebels" that Obama and friends have been funding and arming from the get go. And then all the sudden we are sending our sons and daughters off to fight a Sino-Russo coalition because The Administration was doing some dasterdly shit by pulling the strings of ISIS. Call me a conspiracy theorist, but it's sort of what makes sense in my mind at the moment. I mean all the sudden China is pissed because they had a citizen killed...it's the whole world vs. ISIS. I sure to hell hope the "man behind the curtain" of ISIS isn't Obama because if it is we got some serious splain'in to do Lucy.



Urinal Cake said:


> These are bunch of rag tag goat humpers! If we ever get serious ala WWII and blow the Shiit out them and their relatives, this could be done rather quickly.
> All the Europeans (Spineless JellyFish) need to round them all up and dispose of them, as they wore out their welcome. Kill every male child, then the jahaddi carrying women too. Since they want a 7th century way of life.....Destroy Every Mosque as that's the rats nest of their hatred. This must be 100% eliminated worldwide. ISLAM needs to be a blot on the history books once and for all from this earth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r;348892 [B said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist[/B], but it's sort of what makes sense in my mind at the moment. we got some serious splain'in to do Lucy.


I'm not gonna call you anything, but notice that you are alert and watching. Good for you and yours, as you will be better prepared than most.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Chinese have been waging a bloody, but relatively unknown war with izslimic terrorist in the west south west part of the country near Pakistan.
That conflict has been going on for about forty years, started some time after the breakup of India on religious lines.
Their muzslime neighbors cross the border or are sympathetic local turds, they use edged blades, knives, axes and swords to chop up the Chinese peasants, 
same reason as here non believers in allahole.
Chinese military moves in, kills or captures the terr's, quick trial then to the headsman, repeat every year or so, and more victims to the mix.

WHEREVER THERE ARE F*KN MUZSLIMES IN THE WORLD, THE SAME ATROCITIES HAPPEN! 
IF THE LOCAL RELIGION IS NOT IZSLIME, THE BUTCHERING BEGINS SOONER OR LATER.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

The sad truth is...we have been having WW3 for some time now.
Modern war is no static event,and this current type...asymmetric warfare......is occurring as we type
For you armchair historians,this IS what early WW1 and WW2 began as....seemingly distant and detached events,culminating in full scale mobilization,with the long-term goal always as global dominion.
If said armchair historians do NOT see this,its due to cognitive dissonance....in other words you've drank too much of the Kool-Aid,reboot,review....and prove me wrong!
this is an extinction level event....and I do not mean NBC extinction(though as this sh!t progress' that is a greater possibility)
While good people worry about why those douchebags in Washington do what they do,because of their Kool-Aid levels they cannot see that what we have now,is the greatest dog and pony show ever played out.
An ever increasing rate of occurrence,combined with a narrow focus by the whore-porate media....and we'll be fully invested in a boots-on-the-ground-globally-war...before another puppet moves into a "leadership role"
BTW,sociopaths are ALWAYS merely role-playing.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Agree. We have been at war for quite some time. I think it's mostly been since the leaders of the middle east decided to move away from the petro dollar. Saddam being the first to make the move...dead....then Gadaffi....dead....now Assad...dead. Don't get me wrong. I don't think it's as simple as those few sentences, but those were the precursors to the events we are seeing today. Sure oil had to do with it, but not as much as protecting the dollar as the reserve currency. Is it any coincidence that on the same day the Yuan gets added to the SDR basket (a significant gesture even if its just that) that an attack occurs in France that draws a "we are at war" response from it's president calling for sweeping changes that include fundamental changes to the French constitution? Again...call me a conspiracy theorist but there are too many things lining up here that ARE NOT being reported on in the maninstream media.



Axeman said:


> The sad truth is...we have been having WW3 for some time now.
> Modern war is no static event,and this current type...asymmetric warfare......is occurring as we type
> For you armchair historians,this IS what early WW1 and WW2 began as....seemingly distant and detached events,culminating in full scale mobilization,with the long-term goal always as global dominion.
> If said armchair historians do NOT see this,its due to cognitive dissonance....in other words you've drank too much of the Kool-Aid,reboot,review....and prove me wrong!
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I'd recommend a set of level 3 plates too.
> 
> CATI armor has good deals on Ebay or directly through their site.
> 
> CATI ARMOR LLC, Manufacturer of AR500 Steel Core Body Armor


Have all my police issue armor from level 2 to 4 and more, including PAGST helmets.

They are all assigned and registered to me under the various grants that paid for them.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Agree. We have been at war for quite some time. I think it's mostly been since the leaders of the middle east decided to move away from the petro dollar. Saddam being the first to make the move...dead....then Gadaffi....dead....now Assad...dead. Don't get me wrong. I don't think it's as simple as those few sentences, but those were the precursors to the events we are seeing today. Sure oil had to do with it, but not as much as protecting the dollar as the reserve currency. Is it any coincidence that on the same day the Yuan gets added to the SDR basket (a significant gesture even if its just that) that an attack occurs in France that draws a "we are at war" response from it's president calling for sweeping changes that include fundamental changes to the French constitution? Again...call me a conspiracy theorist but there are too many things lining up here that ARE NOT being reported on in the maninstream media.


The international currency war is merely another front that is being battled upon.
Everything has already been spelled out,the proof can be found,most have drank too much Kool-Aid to comprehend,or believe,even when shown overwhelming proof.
I wont argue politics with anyone anymore,as if you are a true believer you cannot,or will not be able to accept the truth.
the tin-foil hatters were right.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweet. CATI is a good option for the civi's out here.

As for helmets I picked up milsurp PAGST's from a local guy for $60 a piece. Straps could be better condition but they'll do the job. Nothing fancy, but it's better than a football helmet.



SOCOM42 said:


> Have all my police issue armor from level 2 to 4 and more, including PAGST helmets.
> 
> They are all assigned and registered to me under the various grants that paid for them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Some time ago I posted my predictions about the shape of world war III, stating that it would be 'distributed warfare ala extremist terrorism.' The enemy would not be an army in the classic sense, but thousands of relatively uncoordinated attacks at public places and infrastructure.
> 
> And now it is all unfolding. We are in the opening days of WWIII. Is this what y'all were expecting?


Ralph, jump back in........ ya know I was just having a little fun, I rarely get to do so.....*its your thread, tell us what you think adds up and where it is heading.
*


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ralph, jump back in........ ya know I was just having a little fun, I rarely get to do so.....*its your thread, tell us what you think adds up and where it is heading.
> *


The real question is how to fight a decentralized enemy. This is not conventional warfare, we are fighting a dynamic enemy who have been recruiting all over the world. They are so decentralized...its like snub fighters against the death star. Worse yet, the more we squeeze the muslim community, the more potential candidates we create for Isis. Not only that, but as Edward Snowdon showed us, we are on the path to choking ourselves to death with our own security aparatus.

We are fighting radicalism, an idea. Bullets and bombs cannot kill an idea. How do you defeat an enemy when your every move only stregthens their ranks? How do you kill an idea?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How do you kill an idea?


Very well stated my friend. And....... the idea is quickly becoming the world's dominant religion by numbers. When in reality it isn't a religion, but an agenda driven ideology.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Sweet. CATI is a good option for the civi's out here.
> 
> As for helmets I picked up milsurp PAGST's from a local guy for $60 a piece. Straps could be better condition but they'll do the job. Nothing fancy, but it's better than a football helmet.


A place called the CAV STORE at Ft. Knox has all the suspension parts for the helmets.
I think GALL's does too.
Both are on line.

I had to get the late issue suspension assy. to stabilize the ANPV-7 goggles.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

what gets me is that ISIS have huge lines of the trucks their flags dressed like ninjas etc etc
yet they stand out again like fly in milk
they are a seen and yet some how we didn't scramble a jet and make huge holes on those roads where they are at the time of the hole making.
again I do feel we have a 3rd party running the mega powers of the world. they don't do it for money or power seeing they have it already but I feel they do it for sh*ts and giggles
for a world war 3 to take place like WW2 it will take more then just some "TRUE inbreed <--highest to marry relatives" goats lovers to start it off
for WW3 to happen it take counties such as china Russia to really start one north korea is a joke with empty threats that been said for years now and with a fat kid running it, for them to get ww3 going then a mega power country will need to get involved


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You don't kill the idea. Nazism is not dead after a global conflict. Unlike Nazism, However, Islam has a much larger following as we know. You can kick the hell out of it and relegate it to a back room of history, but you will never kill it. We could inflict massive casualties on their homeland with enough political will. That is not freakin likely however. I think the war on terrorism is but the match to the powder. The real shooting has not begun. With more and more world powers being swept in to the vortex created by terrorism and each with it's own agenda the likelihood that it it evolves into WWIII is great. As stated. WWI and WWII started well before the actual declared war began. Most wars begin in this way. I have always believed that WWWIII would start in the middle east. It appears the players and the instruments of war are all present.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

This is not my answer, but the best one I heard so far...

"ISIS is trying to fulfill a prophecy. Take away that fulfillment and those Muslims who are waiting on the sidelines to see if they need to join the calaphate to 'reach paradise' and you take away the next waive of recruits to the ideology.

Understand your enemy and what they are trying to achieve and make it impossible for them to do that and they will lose all support."



A Watchman said:


> How do you kill an idea?
> 
> Very well stated my friend. And....... the idea is quickly becoming the world's dominant religion by numbers. When in reality it isn't a religion, but an agenda driven ideology.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Ralph...Remember when we went in to Iraq...and the answer everyone was spewing was "cut the head off the chicken." Boy were we all wrong. And you sir have hit the nail squarely on the head.



Ralph Rotten said:


> The real question is how to fight a decentralized enemy. This is not conventional warfare, we are fighting a dynamic enemy who have been recruiting all over the world. They are so decentralized...its like snub fighters against the death star. Worse yet, the more we squeeze the muslim community, the more potential candidates we create for Isis. Not only that, but as Edward Snowdon showed us, we are on the path to choking ourselves to death with our own security aparatus.
> 
> We are fighting radicalism, an idea. Bullets and bombs cannot kill an idea. How do you defeat an enemy when your every move only stregthens their ranks? How do you kill an idea?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"War, war, war. Fiddle-dee-dee. All this talk of war has ruined every party this fall."


----------

